# Baby measuring big !!!



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello

I just returned from my midwife appointment where she informed me the baby us measuring 32 weeks !!! But I an actually only 27 weeks 2 days. Is this anything to worry about and is there anything that can be done, my first baby never measured bigger than expected and he was 9 lb 7 born, now I am worrying something could be wrong with my not so little bump on board. Any advice would be really appreciated.

Many thanks
Kelsey x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Has she arranged for a scan for you? It could be due to a number of things, excess amniotic fluid, gestational diabetes (they may arrange a glucose tolerance test), the position of the baby at the time, or incorrect measuring. More often than not, babies measure big, then on scan, they are ok. Its not anything to be concerned about right now, but it does need looking at,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks emilycatlin 

I had my diabetes check and it was all fine, she didn't arrange any further tests etc just to go back for my usual 4 week check. I have a consultant appointment on Monday so I may mention it to him, I was just worried as midwife said I just high light the baby measurement on your notes with him being so big !!! But then didn't say anything else after that.

Thanks again


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would think the consultant will measure you again on Monday, and if he finds it the same, he will arrange a scan for you,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you, I let you know the outcome and your reply means alot at least I will rest easy till Monday x x


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi there

Jus to let you know visited consultant yesterday but it was not my usual one, who was basically said see you in 8 weeks, the midwife there re checked my measurement and said I was only about 3 weeks bigger, they have arranged growth scan but not for 8 weeks as they are going to use this as a bases to which type of delivery I will have. Can I just ask can I ask for another c section or are you not allowed to opt for this ? My last baby was delivered by emergency c section as he was large and back to back, and ventouse failed twice.

Thanks alot again  x


----------

